# wedding pictures, diy printing or pay $$$ to have the pro print them?



## al7601 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm shopping around for a wedding photographer and naturally you get a cheaper price for just the pictures on a disc. My question is what are the advantages to having the pro print them versus me having them printed?  I don't mean on my own printer but an online vendor. I'd be looking for a couple 11 x 14's and a photo book. 

So, is it worth the extra $$$$ or just have it done my self?  Any printing vendors are appreciated.  

thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2012)

A lot of good and $$$ photographers give the digital files with their lowest package.  They make more money from the photo album sales.  Seriously.. get your photo album professionally done.  It is worth it.


----------



## orljustin (Mar 16, 2012)

Decide whether you want a professional album, or whether you want to take the time to do it yourself.  Honestly, with a good online printer, you won't be able to tell the difference in print quality.


----------



## BlairWright (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, get the prints from the pro. The labs we have access to are normally better than the consumer labs and the materials used are also normally better. Nt all cases but normally.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are printing something big, most pros will retouch your photo more detailed.  Obviously they wont do that if you print it your self.


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2012)

al7601 said:


> I'm shopping around for a wedding photographer and naturally you get a cheaper price for just the pictures on a disc. My question is what are the advantages to having the pro print them versus me having them printed?  I don't mean on my own printer but an online vendor. I'd be looking for a couple 11 x 14's and a photo book.
> 
> So, is it worth the extra $$$$ or just have it done my self?  Any printing vendors are appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


A pro should be familiar with the technical aspects of printing from a digital file, and that knowledge and expertise is what you pay for when you have the pro print them. Technical issues like aspect ratios, color spaces, file types, bit-depth, color models, soft-proofing, color profiles, print types, paper types, etc.

Professional photographers usually make sure they have a computer display type (IPS) that accurately displays color. Plus, they regularly calibrate their editing display, usually monthly.

If you are only shopping for price, don't forget the adage - "You usually get what you pay for".

It seems many don't consider that long after the cake is gone, the reception is over, and the flowers have all dried up, all that remains from their wedding day is the photographs, and it's the photographs that stir one's memory of the events from that special day.

Unfortunately, the bar to starting a photography business has never been lower. Consequently, the consumer has to be extra wary to ensure that someone accepting payment for doing photography work actually knows what they are doing from pre to post production.

A pro image editing workstation would look something like this:


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 16, 2012)

With a pro printing it you usually end up with better color balancing..... Labs tend to work in batches. I used several great labs when I did wedding photography.... After sending things back to get them reprinted, how we saw them.... I bit the bullet and started printing them myself.   I use fantastic papers and I never send out a less than perfect print now. It is more expensive for me and I pass that expense on to my clients. I know that I prefer to sell a product that I did start to finish... At the time I am shooting the images I already know how I am going to handle the post processing and that has helped me develop a distinct personal style in my work.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 16, 2012)

If it is cheaper to get photos on a disc versus getting a print I would seriously think twice about that photographer's professional status. Getting a disc is like buying the negative back in the film days and a real pro charges much more for a negative than for a print.


----------

